# Practical Guidelines for Fabriction of Duplex Stainless Steels



## سامح 2010 (9 يونيو 2009)

اتمنى من الله ان ينفعكم به وان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتى


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (9 يونيو 2009)

كتاب جيد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## sallam1998 (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الناس وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم العرض عليه


----------



## m.gomaa (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------

